

Getting There: The science of driving directions - bdfh42
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/04/24/060424fa_fact?currentPage=all

======
yagibear
This article has virtually nothing to say about the SCIENCE of driving
directions, but many words about the mechanics of collecting mapping data and
user expectations about how it is presented.

